# New 942 Owner. Universal Remote?



## Woodo68 (Sep 18, 2005)

OK, I just won an Ebay auction for a 942. I also have a Dish 500 with Dish Pro Plus double LNBF and a Dish 21 splitter on the way. For now I guess I just need to see the 119 and 110 Sats. What sat are the Dish HD's on? I can pipe my old dish 300 antenna into the pro plus and get a third Sat. I also have a question about remotes. My current/old receiver only had an RF remote input. Now I will be able to get a fancy universal remote for all my equipment. What remote do you guys recommend? I was looking at the Logitec models. Does anyone have experience with Logitec remotes and a 942?

Thanks, Woodo


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Most HD channels are on 110, voom channels are on 61.5 and 129, CBS-HD is on 61.5 (WCBS) and 148 (KCBS). I use a philips pronto remote with mine. I don't have any experience with any other universal remotes.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Woodo,

I have the Logitech Harmony 659 and it controls my 842 just fine.

You'll have to tweak a couple of keys to your liking but the Harmony 
worked with the 942 the day I took it out of the box.


Cheers,
Sam


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Woodo68 said:


> I was looking at the Logitec models. Does anyone have experience with Logitec remotes and a 942?
> 
> Thanks, Woodo


I have an 880 and it works phenomenally well. I must have gone through 6 universal remotes, and this is the one that changed EVERYTHING! PM me if you want to buy one, as I have an extra....


----------



## cruzer (May 16, 2005)

Woodo68 said:


> OK, I just won an Ebay auction for a 942. I also have a Dish 500 with Dish Pro Plus double LNBF and a Dish 21 splitter on the way. For now I guess I just need to see the 119 and 110 Sats. What sat are the Dish HD's on? I can pipe my old dish 300 antenna into the pro plus and get a third Sat. I also have a question about remotes. My current/old receiver only had an RF remote input. Now I will be able to get a fancy universal remote for all my equipment. What remote do you guys recommend? I was looking at the Logitec models. Does anyone have experience with Logitec remotes and a 942?
> 
> Thanks, Woodo


I have the Harmony 659 remote and the 942. It works great. Programming is a snap.


----------



## StevenZ (Aug 15, 2003)

I've used both Logitech/Harmony 676 and 880 remotes with excellent results. I suspect their new 520 (press release said $99 at WalMart) would be just as effective.


----------



## boody (Aug 31, 2005)

I have the Universal Remote MX-700 and love it!

Here's a great source for information on remotes:

www.remotecentral.com

-Eric


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Woodo68 said:


> I also have a Dish 500 with Dish Pro Plus double LNBF and a Dish 21 splitter on the way. For now I guess I just need to see the 119 and 110 Sats. What sat are the Dish HD's on? I can pipe my old dish 300 antenna into the pro plus and get a third Sat.


That would be a DishPro Plus Twin. The DP21 is a switch, not a splitter, and it can not be used in combination with the DPP Twin. You can use your old dish but it must have a new DishPro Single or Dual LNB to plug into the DPP Twin, no external switch needed. See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/107#ch for a channel listing. Voom is also currently on 129 with more channels in testing mode there so that may be the one to point at.


----------



## Woodo68 (Sep 18, 2005)

I thought I would feed one line from the Dish pro plus into my house then use the 21 switch to split it for the 942's two receiver inputs. Am I thinking wrong? I did not know I would need a new lnbf for my old dish to get the third sat. I'll look into it.

Woodo


----------



## Woodo68 (Sep 18, 2005)

OK, I was wrong the thing I got on ebay is a Dish pro plus seperator. The seperator with the dish pro plus twin and a 942 should do the trick. Now I guess I need to see what kind of lbnf I need for my on dish 300. Any suggestions  

Woodo


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

"it must have a new DishPro Single or Dual LNB to plug into the DPP Twin"


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Why won't you use the standard DISH DVR platinum remote?


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the Harmony 880 and it is by far the best remote I have ever used.  

It controls all of my components including my 942.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Hmm. Never heard of that remote before, but Im used to using the standard remotes that come with the recievers. I only use it for the TV and reciever since it won't control all of the functions of my DVD/VCR.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

BTW, still have the platinum 942 remote? I would be interested in it.


----------



## Qooop (Oct 2, 2005)

Most of us use a special "universal" remote so that a single button press can activate a macro that will tell several components to do all the things needed to watch a certain input device.

At my house I have a Replay TV, XBMC, Roku 1000, Audiotron, PS2, and now a 942 all hooked up to my AV receiver. One press of one button on my Home Theater Master MX-800 can start any of these input sources and make all the needed adjustments to make it happen. It is an incredibly effective spouse pleaser.


----------

